# Did they do a good job?



## stevensutt (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Probably not, but the easement says they can do that.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Yikes!


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Hot damn.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah that's in a really bad spot - for both the overhead utilities and the fence. If it were mine I would probably ask them to send the crew back and just take it out.


----------

